# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Μοσχάτο = wireless paradise...

## middle_EAST_WEST

Είμαστε λίγοι αλλά καλοί,
στηνόμαστε όλοι με routerboard 433 AH.
Όλα τα λινκ έχουν πεντακάθαρη οπτική μεταξύ τους.
ψάχνουμε διαδρομές για συνδέσεις σε 802.11n, έτσι ώστε να φτιαχτεί μια νοητή γραμμή από ανατολή - δυση / βορρα - νότο με πολυ αυστηρά κρητίρια.
CCQ > 80%
επιβλεπόμενα λινκ.
ανθρώπους με όρεξη.
κατασκευές στιβαρές/ανθεκτικές σε καιρικές συνθήκες.
προτιμάται εξοπλισμός embedded για μικρές απώλειες στα καλώδια.

Υπάρχουν ήδη λινκ με το ΑΜΔΑ τα οποία θα πάνε για αναβάθμιση.

Πληροφορίες εντός!!!

----------

